# Help needed to keep sanity



## Cocheese (24 Mar 2013)

Hi,

I had a pretty bad fall at the begining of Feb this year.I dislocated my shoulder but also broke my humerous in 5 places. The consultant pretty much has not given me any encouragement that I will be able to use the arm 100 % or even be able to get back on the bike, however my physio was a little more encouraging. I have been discharged after the operation where they inserted 14 pins and a plate to stabilise the joint and humerous, hopefully that will provide enough support to the joint or they were considering bone grafts. I have not been on the bike since and probably wont be in a fit enough state untill Jully/August. I would love to buy a turbo trainer to keep up my fitness but also keep me sane as I am going a bit nuts not being able to get on the bike, however the purse strings are tight at the moment since I have been of work and the sick pay aint great so I was wondering if there is a good Samaritan out there who may have an old turbo trainer that I could borrow for a couple of months. I know its a bit cheaky of me to ask but I dont have any other options.

Many thanks  

Craig


----------



## mickle (24 Mar 2013)

Bloody hell. Five places? How awful, I hope it all heals up soon. 

Have you considered a recumbent? It would take the weight off your arm altogether.


----------



## Cocheese (24 Mar 2013)

I have considered one but will wait unitill my next consultation with the consultant to see how things have gone - not giving up just yet.

Thanks for the message


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (24 Mar 2013)

Cocheese said:


> I had a pretty bad fall at the begining of Feb this year.I dislocated my shoulder but also *broke my humerous in 5 places*.


 
Craig, I can't help with the turbo but I like your style in understatement ('pretty bad fall' ) . And how long are your arms?! FIVE places? 

I hope your recovery is swift and complete.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2013)

What's your location ?


----------



## User269 (24 Mar 2013)

I have an old Tacx ergo trainer if you'd like to borrow it, and I live about 30 miles from Bournemouth. It has variable resistance and an LCD readout, but doesn't include HR data. PM me if interested.


----------



## Cocheese (24 Mar 2013)

I broke the head in four places and the humerous in one clear break !!!


----------



## Twilkes (24 Mar 2013)

Bloody hell, looks like you landed on a toolbox as well.


----------



## Rev (24 Mar 2013)

Jeeeeeez I hope it gets better soon, I wish I could help, but don't have what you require.


----------



## byegad (24 Mar 2013)

Sounds like a recumbent trike would be the answer, they keep their value well and can be set up for single handed operation should the need arise.Second hand and new ones are always in stock at D.Tek Ely as Kevin buys and sells them all of the time. Contact him on 01353648177 and don't worry if he doesn't reply or get back to you as he is often away from base picking up or dropping off recumbents.

No connection except as a seller to him and an almost buyer.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Mar 2013)

A long recovery can be a swine. Best wishes


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2013)

Can see your location now, was on tapatalk earlier. Bit too far. I have one that is out on loan at the moment.


----------



## just jim (25 Mar 2013)

Well, I haven't anything to offer except my sincere hope that you recover enough to start cycling again without discomfort. Even my relatively minor shoulder injury (it pales in comparison compared to yours) has taken since last October to heal up. I wish you well. If you need some inspiration look up Barry Sheene on youtube!


----------



## Cocheese (27 Mar 2013)

I would like to say a big thank you for all your messages and support. They have all cheered me up and inspired me too. Whiskeywheels has very generously offered the use of his trainer so 3 cheers for Whiskeywheels please 

The recent hospital visit for my review was less positive however not giving up just yet !!!

Thanks

Craig


----------



## byegad (28 Mar 2013)

Good luck with it and I hope you are soon out and about again.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

Sorry to hear about that.

Not what you want to here but I dislocated my shoulder climbing in 2003 and it took years before I could put any real pressure on it and I stopped riding my bike.

A good physio will be able to help strengthen the surrounding mucles - this is what I should have done but didn't!


----------



## Cocheese (1 Apr 2013)

The physio has said to strenghten the muscles around the schoulder. Havnt really started the physio properly yet, going to hit it next week. Thnaks for the message.


----------



## avsd (3 Apr 2013)

The recovery will be a long slow grind. I dislocated my shoulder last July - not bone breaks just a dislocation. I am about 70%/80% there with the recovery. I an cycling again but would not like to fall on it just yet. More good days than bad now. So take it steady and pace yourself.

PS I am 53 so my rehab is a 'little' slower than when I was in my teens


----------



## User269 (6 May 2013)

Any news about your progress? We always like to hear about the pain and suffering of others here...................


----------



## User269 (8 May 2013)

Uh oh.


----------



## Cocheese (11 May 2013)

Hi Guys,

Recovery is still very slow, cant really put any weight through it as yet so cant even really make full use of the trainer Whiskywheels kindly provided. I have got to have a further operation to remove some dead bone from the ball at the top of the shoulder and to graft some living bone from my hip. The operation is relatively simpe but means more time off work and starting from scratch on the physio. Sorry for not being more active on CC but i think I had enviSaged getting back on the bike a lot sooner than I will do and comming on here sometimes reminds of that fact and is upsetting.

Thanks for all your messages, I willl et you know how the op goes at the end of May.

Cheers Cocheese


----------



## GetAGrip (11 May 2013)

Sorry to hear the latest news on your recovery is more complicated than expected Cocheese. Slow and steady is the way to go!
Do keep us up to date on your progress and don't be afraid to have a moan to us when ever you feel the need.
There is usually someone around that not only can offer an ear, but, some may have some first hand experience of your ongoing fight back to normality.
All I can offer I'm afraid is a big virtual for you. Take special care of yourself and good luck for a full recovery...........eventually.


----------



## User269 (12 Jun 2013)

Hope you had the end of May op and all is starting to look better now? We're off cycling up Mont Ventoux in a couple of days...........just think, this time next year you'll be able to do the same!


----------



## Cocheese (13 Jun 2013)

Hi Whiskywheels,

The op was a success and I am just starting physio again. Its been really hard over the last couple of weeks with the weather finally getting better, however just to add insult to injury i have gone and torn my MCL ligament in my right knee running up the stairs at home so i am now on crutches, which are difficult to use due to my shoulder !!!!!!

I am haning in in there just about, just focusing on getting back on the bike. Hopefully next year I will be joining you taking in the mountain air !!

Thanks for the support Whiskywheels !

Have a great time and stay safe !!


----------



## User269 (20 Nov 2014)

And so it came to pass...........................some time later............................you've gone off with the loan of my turbo trainer, clearly declared as a loan, or purchase for £20 for charity...................and promptly disappeared.

What an peanut.


----------



## User269 (20 Nov 2014)

From my pm March 2013; 
Hi Craig, yes that should be OK. I'll wait to hear back after you've seen the consultant.
If you wanted to buy the turbo it would be £20, payable to the charity of your choice, but of course you're welcome to just borrow it.

The trusting global community of cyclists eh?


----------



## User269 (20 Nov 2014)

The accused, last seen here July 2014.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2014)

Ratbag


----------



## User269 (20 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> Ratbag


You've spelt 'nobber' wrong.


----------

